# Best way to see (and manage) sharks while diving



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I see sharks on almost every dive these days. Spear some fish on a public wreck and you'll see sharks.

Just don't give up your fish! Sharks are a lot like dogs. If you feed them they will return to threaten the next diver, expecting another free lunch. 

This is what I do when sharks approach me. I defend my ground and point a pole spear of spear gun at them. This is best done with two divers, one hunting, and one guarding. If they come in close, I poke them with the spear tip. Injury to a fish usually leads to death, so they will avoid injury most of the time. Sharks that have been "trained" to scare divers into giving up their fish usually swim directly at you and then veer off when they are 10-20 feet away.

Like some dogs, some sharks are just downright mean. When I run into a very aggressive mean one, I send my fish up on a lift bag and head to the surface. I don't bolt, but keep my spear pointed at the closest shark at all times. 

When I am not spearfishing, I remind myself that sharks are usually looking for dead and dying fish. They are sometimes curious but usually ignore or avoid divers who are not spearfishing.
 
Panic will do more harm than good. Sharks can sense your heart rate and the action (tenseness) of your muscles. Like dogs, their instincts encourage them to chase frightened prey. Remain calm, send any fish to the surface, and enjoy your up-close view of these spectacular animals.

Relax and enjoy!


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

Great Post!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great advice!!! Maybe its time to "thin the herd" of some of these sharks.... I am pretty new to diving and spearfishing but just hearing all of the reports and having had to push the same shark off of me with my gun twice tells me they are getting pretty bold with divers. Thanks for posting your advice i plan to put it to use on my next trip out!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.sharkshield.com/Content/Home/ 

Particularly when you spearfish solo in poor visibility.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> http://www.sharkshield.com/Content/Home/


LOL - I have one. It works great when I bring it wth me.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Never leave home without it. :thumbup: The only time that I leave it on the boat is if I'm spearfishing deeper than 140'.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> Never leave home without it. :thumbup: The only time that I leave it on the boat is if I'm spearfishing deeper than 140'.


Why the limit of 140'?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Isn't there some way to use a blunt tip and reduced bands or something? I don't mind snakes but I can understand people that are afraid of them, cause I'm pretty sure I'd get the **** gebies from an aggressive shark.

Skip


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Why the limit of 140'?


The Shark Shield is rated to 148'. I already flooded one. Luckly, my credit card picked up the tab for a new one and the distributor agreed to sell me a new one for the same price I originally bought it. 

Another option is to tie it off to the anchor line and then go deeper.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Powerheads are a great "deterrent" also!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

lastcast said:


> Isn't there some way to use a blunt tip and reduced bands or something? I don't mind snakes but I can understand people that are afraid of them, cause I'm pretty sure I'd get the **** gebies from an aggressive shark.
> 
> Skip


If I touch them with anything when they are swimming toward me, they veer off. I typically use the spear tip. However a SharkShield works much better as it is constantly “watching my back.”


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Problem with sending fish to the surface is the shark just follows it up, eats it and then comes back to see what else you have. Keep it with you, close, and leave the water only if you have to. I've never seen one do more than threaten, especially if you stand your ground.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Problem with sending fish to the surface is the shark just follows it up, eats it and then comes back to see what else you have. Keep it with you, close, and leave the water only if you have to. I've never seen one do more than threaten, especially if you stand your ground.


Interesting. I've shot hundreds of fish to the surface and have never lost a fish on a lift bag to a shark or barracuda. I use yellow 15 lb lift bags that are about 4' long and shaped like a safety sausage. They flop around a lot on the surface. Perhaps that scares the sharks and 'cudas.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

It's also funny to watch your dive partner get shocked everytime the shark shield pulses


----------

